# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] HQ PVA Facebook Accounts For Sell

## phlipwoods

*Best Quality Facebook Accounts For Sell
*
New and Fresh Account for only $5
6 Months Aged Account For $10
1 Year Aged Account For $15
2 Years Aged Account For $30

*Accounts Features
*Phone number verified
email verified
complete profile
email+facebook both access will be given

*Contact*
Telegram: pureaccountshop 
Discord: Pureaccountshop#3767
Buy Facebook PVA Accounts | Buy Facebook Accounts bulk -

----------


## phlipwoods

buy Facebook accounts with quick delivery

----------

